# After Exam Discussions



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Please be mindful of what you post, would hate to see anyone get in trouble!


----------



## Don (Oct 26, 2009)

get in trouble for I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## benbo (Oct 26, 2009)

Don said:


> get in trouble for I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


Posting too much specific information about questions on the exam.


----------



## viktarina (Oct 27, 2009)

benbo said:


> Posting too much specific information about questions on the exam.


I thought test was not too hard this time. (this was my 3rd time).Except in the mourning I ran out of time.Proctor notified that only 15minutes left till the end and I was only on 95th question. So next 25questions were done abcabcabc.Hopefully will have enough points from previuos questions for passing score.Afternoon was finnished with 1hour to spare,so I guess afternoon was easier than mourning.what everyone is thinking?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Oct 27, 2009)

viktarina said:


> I thought test was not too hard this time. (this was my 3rd time).Except in the mourning I ran out of time.Proctor notified that only 15minutes left till the end and I was only on 95th question. So next 25questions were done abcabcabc.Hopefully will have enough points from previuos questions for passing score.Afternoon was finnished with 1hour to spare,so I guess afternoon was easier than mourning.what everyone is thinking?


Well this was my 3rd time as well. I don't know if I was better prepared of if it was easier, but I feel I did okay. Finish with 5 min to spare in the morning, and about 40 min. to spare in the afternoon. The General afternoon was definitely easier than it was in April. I struggled with probability, but I am optimistic. I won't say I passed cause I have second guess myself going through some of the problems in my head, but I feel better than I did the last 2 times, and I barely missed it my first time. The two previous times I took it there were at least 100 examinees, but this time there were only 46. More people better than chances so that isn't a plus.


----------



## viktarina (Oct 27, 2009)

wvgirl14 said:


> Well this was my 3rd time as well. I don't know if I was better prepared of if it was easier, but I feel I did okay. Finish with 5 min to spare in the morning, and about 40 min. to spare in the afternoon. The General afternoon was definitely easier than it was in April. I struggled with probability, but I am optimistic. I won't say I passed cause I have second guess myself going through some of the problems in my head, but I feel better than I did the last 2 times, and I barely missed it my first time. The two previous times I took it there were at least 100 examinees, but this time there were only 46. More people better than chances so that isn't a plus.


the same with quantity of people.Last times also we had about 100 people,but now half of that.Strange. The same feeling- better than before when I took twice. Hopefuly we'll get good christmas present from NCEES. You are saying that less people taking the test is higher scoring points requirements for passing? this time I prepared just from eitexam.com website. recommend to future test takers. Just $15 for three months. You said barely missed,how many points did you get first time if you did not passed?


----------



## wvgirl14 (Oct 27, 2009)

viktarina said:


> the same with quantity of people.Last times also we had about 100 people,but now half of that.Strange. The same feeling- better than before when I took twice. Hopefuly we'll get good christmas present from NCEES. You are saying that less people taking the test is higher scoring points requirements for passing? this time I prepared just from eitexam.com website. recommend to future test takers. Just $15 for three months. You said barely missed,how many points did you get first time if you did not passed?


You are saying that less people taking the test is higher scoring points requirements for passing? Exactly, it's that probability thing. I also used eitexam.com and would recommend it. I took seven practice test. The one thing is it takes you through each part of the reference so you get to know it well. I don't know what the cut score was but I had a 49.8% so I had to be close. I hope we receive good Christmas presents. Good luck!


----------



## eastonpensfan (Oct 27, 2009)

This was my first time taking it.

I felt that the morning was much easier than the sample exams in the FERM. I thought the statics was significantly harder than expected. Math was easier. Electrical was easy. Thermo and Fluids were, well... thermo and fluids.

The General Afternoon was tougher than the morning.

In all, I solved 98-100 of the 120 morning questions with confidence. The other 10-12 were either unsure or guesses.

In the afternoon, I feel good about 35 of the 60. The rest were possibles and/or guesses.

I did finish both sections early.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 27, 2009)

this is my fifth time and it is frustrating, morning i ran out of time again it is always like this for all my previous FE Exams, on the 100th item I guessed the time was five minutes left, it wasnt that hard though but guessing is not good.

In the PM Civil it was easier than I though, I can rember most of the questions until now. and was able to finish it. what pisses me off, I have studied CERM and EIT Manual, and the problems are a little easier, but my time management wasnt good.

good luck guys.

5th timer FE

Steel Man


----------



## K Doan (Oct 27, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> this is my fifth time and it is frustrating, morning i ran out of time again it is always like this for all my previous FE Exams, on the 100th item I guessed the time was five minutes left, it wasnt that hard though but guessing is not good.
> In the PM Civil it was easier than I though, I can rember most of the questions until now. and was able to finish it. what pisses me off, I have studied CERM and EIT Manual, and the problems are a little easier, but my time management wasnt good.
> 
> good luck guys.
> ...


How helpful was the CERM for Civil Steel man, I'm planning to review for it next week, for my April Exam, If I fail!! I found out that book is more into theory than practice problems. Any more book would you recommend for Civil??


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 27, 2009)

very helpful, it helped me a lot i graduated 15 yrs ago, it helped me on civil PM discipline, you would need also Practice Problems for CERM a supplement from CERM.


----------



## A.O. (Oct 27, 2009)

This was my first time taking the exam. Finished the morning with seconds to spare. Felt confident with about 95-100 questions.

Took the EE afternoon exam. Thought it was fair, feeling confident with 40-45.

In the end I think I have a shot at passing, but it will end up being a close call as I often make stupid mistakes.

I used the Kaplan AEC review materials (book for General and another for EE specific) and found the practice exams to be very similar to the actual. However the review text is just that, a review. If you have been out of school for a while and need something more detailed, friends have told me the FERM does a good job with that. If I end up having to retake the exam I will probably try out the later.

Do any repeat EE exam takers have comparisions on level of difficulty with prior exams?

Good luck to all!


----------



## Don (Oct 28, 2009)

this was my 1st time. I felt like there was nothing on the test i could not figure out how to do but time was the constraint....i feel good about the 1st part but the 2nd ME discipline part was shaky... No point in speculating, time will only tell.


----------



## viktarina (Oct 29, 2009)

Don said:


> this was my 1st time. I felt like there was nothing on the test i could not figure out how to do but time was the constraint....i feel good about the 1st part but the 2nd ME discipline part was shaky... No point in speculating, time will only tell.


I can tell from my experience few years following this board that minimum passing score could be around 120-130points(AM-1point/question,PM-2points/question). If you have more than 130points-you have a chance. Do not do %,'cause 10correct math questions are not equal 2 biology correct answers from point prespective(20vs4),but both could be 100% correct (10from10 and 2from2). Good luck to everyone,just do not give up.


----------

